# Attaching Hose to fittings



## dancing chicken (Mar 7, 2013)

Folks I guess I'm just not getting ot. I cannot get the collection hose to stay on the fitting... I have 4" chute, a 4" hose and a 4" wire clamp. When I attach everything it just will not stay together.
Now everyone should know I have NEVER done this before so no point is too small to mention. I know I should provide for a grounding wire. I tighen the clamp as far as it will go but no luck, the connector does NOT have a rib to put the clamp behind so it just slides off. what am I missing I feel so dumb.:sad:.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

A picture would probably help.


----------



## dancing chicken (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If that's still not staying, I'd probably wrap the fitting in a few thicknesses of duct tape to build up the diameter.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

never like those clamps, i'd try a large hose clamp. tape may work too as mentioned.


----------



## dancing chicken (Mar 7, 2013)

The duct tape did the job but I also think I will replace the wire clamps with he regular band hose clamp Thanks to all that offered solutions


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Different application but the same annoyance: I have an indoor water trap for lint coming out of my elcetric clothes dryer. That warm moist air in the house is nice in our cold & dry winters.

The dang dryer hose won't stay connected to the intake for the lint trap. I figured out about how far it needed to be slid on. Marked 1/3 intervals around the trap intake collar. From the inside face, I installed 3 aluminum pop-rivets, they leave a little lumpy knob that sticks up.
Dryer exhaust hose over that, clamp it up. Does NOT come apart until I want it to (for summer.)


----------

